# 1986 ford 1910 tractor hydraulic



## shar1950 (Jul 7, 2015)

have drained all hydraulic oil from tranny and rear axial. Today started filling housing, from 18 liter pail.....housing was full to top with only 10 or so liters. Waited over 30 minutes and the level did not go down. The manual says it takes 26 liters......why is it not taking all the oil ???

Is there some thing blocking oil from filling the rear axial area, manual show common reserve....


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Shar1950, welcome to the forum.

I suspect that the transmission and rear differential are separate reservoirs. On the US made Fords, the filler cap for the rear is on top of the rear end center housing. The transmission filler cap is usually by the shift levers. An owners/operators manual should cover this.


----------



## shar1950 (Jul 7, 2015)

I must have different or older manual cause this show common housing and just one place to refill ,,,next to shifter.

you are saying there is a filler spot under the seat ?? And a different drain plug.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

On a 2WD there are 2 drain plugs. On a 4WD there are 3 drain plugs.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See attached parts diagrams illustrating housings of transmission and rear end. This caused me to conclude separate reservoirs. If your rear end is a separate reservoir, you should have a filler cap maybe under the seat, and there should be a means of checking fluid levels. A dipstick of fluid level check plug.


----------



## shar1950 (Jul 7, 2015)

this unit is a 2 wheel drive and also has the 3 point lift attachment inside the housing above the rear axial housing.
There is only 1 suction line coming from the center of the tranny housing going to the pump.
The manual I have shows 3 point lift having pressure line coming from diverter valve just on right side of the tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

OK, if the suction line goes to the transmission, then you must have a common reservoir. 

Did you drain about 26 liters from the reservoir??


----------



## shar1950 (Jul 7, 2015)

this tractor sat for a few years... I removed more than a 18 liter pail of milky hydraulic oil. 
I guest I should have got the proper manual and that would have given me more info about this unit.You get what you pay for ...$ 40.00 US.

going to drain every thing again and start over. One other question how does the 3 point lift,return hydraulic oil back to pump.I see pressure line coming from diverter valve going into lift arm housing but how does oil get back to the pump ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Right now, you need an operator's manual to learn maintenance items for your tractor, including hydraulic fluid changes. One problem is this is a Japanese (Shibaura) made tractor...sometimes their manuals leave a bit to be desired. You can get an operators manual for a 1910 on ebay for $20-$30. 

For example, your injection pump may require oil changes. The operators manual should cover this. 

The hydraulic fluid is either pumped through the lift cylinder for lifting, and then dumped back to the reservoir, or bypassed back to the reservoir if no lifting is required. Then it is sucked through the suction line from the bottom of the reservoir, through a filter, and on to the pump.


----------



## shar1950 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks BigT for all your info...look like I will need another manual. My manual is not showing any type of strainer before the suction line coming from the tranny to the inline filter. Is there any??


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Some Shibaura built Fords have suction screens and some do not. I do not see one for the 1910. See attached parts drawing.


----------



## shar1950 (Jul 7, 2015)

that's the drawing that I have with my service manual, so there is no screen any where in the system.

no where in the hydraulic system does it show flow from pump to the lift arm valve and where the flow goes after the piston.Does the oil just drop back into the common housing and through the pump again ?


----------



## shar1950 (Jul 7, 2015)

have hyd oil into tranny and center housing. I don't see any refill plug any where on the rear axial housing just breather under the seat. The drain plugs were under the axial but no place to refill.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

BigT said:


> Right now, you need an operator's manual to learn maintenance items for your tractor, including hydraulic fluid changes. One problem is this is a Japanese (Shibaura) made tractor...sometimes their manuals leave a bit to be desired. You can get an operators manual for a 1910 on ebay for $20-$30.
> 
> For example, your injection pump may require oil changes. The operators manual should cover this.
> 
> The hydraulic fluid is either pumped through the lift cylinder for lifting, and then dumped back to the reservoir, or bypassed back to the reservoir if no lifting is required. Then it is sucked through the suction line from the bottom of the reservoir, through a filter, and on to the pump.


 on the INJ pump comment--repair manuals show 1510-1710-1910- INJ pumps are all self lubed from crank case oil, the 1500-1700 need to change pump oil--they are diff, and the operator's manual off ebay cover's the way to drain and refill hyd fluid real good-even show's all drain plug's and fill location's.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Some Shibaura built Fords have suction screens and some do not. I do not see one for the 1910. See attached parts drawing.


sixbales is correct the 1710-1910-do not have inner suction screen to deal with.


----------



## shar1950 (Jul 7, 2015)

the manual that I have, show plugs item # 45,46 and #62 has plugs on the rear housing.I don't see any plugs,,,just bolts all around the case. The only plugs were right under rear axial housing.
I will remove these and see if they are the filler holes.


----------

